# trailer bunks need replacement



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

hello all. my carpet is wearing out on the 2 bunks on my shore lander trailer. I don't think wood is bad but its original as far as I know 22 years old. question is can I use treated wood? (18 ft lund fisherman), and what is a good carpet to recover or cover new wood? also interested in plastics, but that's a lot of money as far as I have researched. thanks in advance. I'm open to All ideas don't want to have to do it again!!


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

I have done two trailer's. Your local marina will carry rolls of bunk carpet. I would reuse the existing bunks if they're not busted


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

Use the carpeting made for trailer bunks, not house carpeting.
Fulton/Attwood/CESmith/others have it starting at 15$ on the Big A.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...railer+bunk+carpet,aps,150&crid=105TOGR7RU89L


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just replaced mine on a Shor'Landr trailer. 2009 Trailer and both sides were rotted through. Replaced with pressure treated 2x4, applief rubber based adhesive and CESmith carpet with galvanised staples. Carpet available at West Marine 11"x12' for $28.

Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I did mine last year. The boards were rotted as well as the carpet being bad. I have heard conflicting opinions on whether treated wood will damage an aluminum boat. I just bought regular douglas fir 2x6s. For the price of the wood I will replace as needed. It's a lot easier using new boards than trying to pull all the staples out of old ones.


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

That's why I applied the rubber adhesive on the boat side of the treated 2x4, no contact with aluminum and galvanized staples won't react with treated wood either.

Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

You know you can buy ready made bunks at a few places. I know Bass Pro has them but sizes may not work for you. I like what all above have said here. I also replaced mine on a 1996 19' Princecraft trailer they were longer than anyone sold ready made so I bought Bunk carpeting at Cabelas As said by above posters I glued and stapled but I did NOT use Pressure treated because it always warps and then it may not give good support. I Paid more and bought premium studs 2x4 at a lumber yard. I went to the boat launch on a day like today, when hardly anyone would be there. launched and tied the boat off. Had someone to help. I thought it out and brought all new hardware, bolts, tools and whatever I needed to do the job. I ground and cut the old bolts off and even painted the brackets with Anti Rust paint. l had some lunch there and let it dry some and finished the job. I also added plastic slides from Cabelas that screwed to the top of the bunks carpet those worked really good to help the boat slide during launching.

Good luck


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

IMO the open weave of bunk carpet should be sufficient to prevent treated wood contact with aluminum hulls. Not have any issue with treated wood warping if it is under constant pressure from the hull.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

brigeton said:


> I did mine last year. The boards were rotted as well as the carpet being bad. I have heard conflicting opinions on whether treated wood will damage an aluminum boat. I just bought regular douglas fir 2x6s. For the price of the wood I will replace as needed. It's a lot easier using new boards than trying to pull all the staples out of old ones.


Treated wood will damage the aluminum and corrode the trailer. Thats why they don't use treated at the factories any more.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

The new formula PT wood, (10 yrs or so ago I think it changed) will eat galvanized staples in a short time. Galvanized no longer passes building codes. PT and aluminum is a bad combo.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks a lot.. but has anyone used the plastic overlays that cover whole board? or plastic planks? these look enticing but carpet is good also. thanks esox that was the main question I had in my head. I'm leaning towards new wood and carpet prebuilt so when I launch in erie next month for a week I can change them out easily while on dry land.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

I used PVC 1x4's on my trailer bunks. I fish in the winter and have had my boat freeze solid to carpeted bunks.
Kleer and Azec are 2 name brands available at most real lumber yards. PVC boards were screwed to PT 2x4's. Counter sink the holes and use PVC approved deck screws.
I'm sure they are cheaper than official "marine" plastic trailer bunks.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Scrap the carpet and replace with Gatorbak. They don't hold water like carpet, they completely isolate the bunk wood from the hull, they last many, many years longer than carpet. The coefficient of friction is similar to that of carpet, so unlike some bunk covers, you don't have to worry about the boat sliding when you don't want it to slide. 100% US made.

I replaced my bunk carpet with Gatorbak around 7-8 years ago and they are still like new.

http://gatorbak.com/

Image from Gatorbak's website.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice job Jay.
Expensive?


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Riverdude said:


> Expensive?


They are more expensive than carpet, but when you factor in that they will last for years longer than carpet they are a better value.

I normally launch my boat between 75 and 100 times per year, which was causing me to replace the carpet every three years or so. The Gatorbak covers on my trailer have been in place for 7-8 years and still look like the day I installed them.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

beats workin said:


> thanks a lot.. but has anyone used the plastic overlays that cover whole board? or plastic planks? these look enticing but carpet is good also. thanks esox that was the main question I had in my head. I'm leaning towards new wood and carpet prebuilt so when I launch in erie next month for a week I can change them out easily while on dry land.


One thing to watch out for with the plastic bunks or plastic covered bunks in the extreme slickness of them. Saw a catastrophe at a launch ramp when the strap was disengaged too early and the rear of the large craft's hull hit the concrete with a resounding thud.


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

frenchriver1 said:


> IMO the open weave of bunk carpet should be sufficient to prevent treated wood contact with aluminum hulls. Not have any issue with treated wood warping if it is under constant pressure from the hull.


What if it warps away from the hull?


----------



## TrackerPro (Jan 1, 2010)

I just went to Manards today to priced out Cedar 2*4s as I have bunks that are 12 Ft Long and they have them for about $15 each that long and have every size you can think of in stock. I replaced the bunks a few years ago with regular wood and they started to rotten out in a year with white fungus and now one of the bolts wont hold in one spot so time to do it all again before it gets worse. I also have the bunk slicks on a aluminum boat and the paint is scratched or missing every were due to that crap. Hope this helps.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

fishingmonster said:


> What if it warps away from the hull?


Never had it happen but possible. Think the overall pressure would tend to keep them straight for their entire length.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Skubajay- I sent a PM. I have an aluminum 16’ with rivets. Has this been known to tear up this material when winching that type of hull back on trailer?


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

finlander said:


> Skubajay- I sent a PM. I have an aluminum 16’ with rivets. Has this been known to tear up this material when winching that type of hull back on trailer?


I replied to your PM. I have a riveted aluminum Lund and have no problems with it destroying the Gatorbak material. It is pretty tough stuff.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

In rebuilding boat trailers I have had virtually no experience with PT warping covered with bunk carpet.


----------

